# Dia mundial del Idioma español



## oa2169

*DIA MUNDIAL DEL IDIOMA ESPAÑOL*

(de Wikipedia La Enciclopedia Libre)
El 23 de abril se celebra el *Día Mundial del Idioma Español* en honor al escritor Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra, era una figura importante en la literatura del idioma español, que murió en ese mismo día en el año 1616. Además, ese mismo día, pero en diferentes años, murieron otros escritores. Por ejemplo, William Shakespeare (en 1564), el peruano Inca Garcilaso de la Vega y Vladimir Nabokov (en 1899). En algunos países se conmemora a la vez el Día del Libro. Este día también falleció Teresa de la Parra, otra gran escritora.
*Historia del idioma español*

El idioma español se extiende hoy por todo el planeta; es la segunda lengua más hablada (después del chino mandarín),con cerca de 400 millones de hablantes nativos. Llegó al continente americano gracias a los viajes de Cristóbal Colón y a la Conquista de América. Cuando se desmoronó el Imperio Romano los pueblos siguieron utilizando el latín pero cada región lo fue adaptando, tanto que aparecieron las lenguas romances o neolatinas. El Castellano es una lengua romance que se ha expandido por todo el mundo. Se originó en España en la provincia de Castilla. Se consolidó con la unión de Isabel de Castilla y Fernando de Aragón, los reyes Católicos; también fue muy importante la publicación de la primera gramática castellana por Antonio de Nebrija. Luego en 1492, llegó a América con Cristóbal Colon. El día del idioma se celebra a partir del año 1702.


----------



## Calambur

> Además, ese mismo día, pero en diferentes años, murieron otros escritores. Por ejemplo, William Shakespeare (en 1564),


¿Quieres decir que Shakespeare murió en 1564?...


----------



## oa2169

Calambur said:


> ¿Quieres decir que Shakespeare murió en 1564?...


 
Existen muy pocos hechos documentados en la vida de *William Shakespeare*. Lo que sí se puede afirmar es que fue bautizado en Stratford-upon-Avon, el 26 de abril de 1564 y que murió el 23 de abril de 1616, poco antes de cumplir los 52 años.

Tienes razón, hay un error en mi escrito anterior


----------



## XiaoRoel

Todo esto de los días de tal y cual, no es un tema que me interese mucho. Para mí sólo son ocasiones o motivos para actividades escolares y promoción de editoriales.
No tengo nada contra estos días simbólicos.
Lo que ya me irrita más es que se celebre un día de Cervantes, que en el fondo es lo que se celebra, pero la lecturas de os clásicos esté desterrada (o casi) de la enseñanza.
En mi época, en bachillerato, leíamos la dramaturgia clásica española (Lope, Tirso, Vélez de Guevara, Moreto), el Quijote y las Novelas ejemplares, la poesía de los siglos de oro de la literatura española (y memorizábamos versos).
Hoy en día en la enseñanza lo único que se promociona es la literatura actual, lo que me parece muy bien, pero no llega (aparte del valor literario de algunos textos, bastante discutible).
Resumiendo, de Cervantes y lo clásico nada, de la lengua será en los centros internacionales del _I. Cervantes_, día del libro y de la promoción editorial como mucho.
Y lo del _Premio Cervantes_, pues eso, más promoción editorial (aun cuando sean muy merecidos, que eso no lo niego).


----------



## Calambur

*oa2169*:
¡Ah!, bueno, así puede ser.
También dicen por ahí que Cervantes y Shakespeare murieron el mismo día -23 de abril de 1616- pero eso no es correcto.
Murieron en la misma fecha: 23 de abril de 1616, pero esa fecha correspondió a días diferentes en España e Inglaterra, pues usaban diferentes calendarios.
Digo, no más... pero conste que yo no estaba así que no puedo dar fe.


----------



## 0scar

Sí, Shekspier murió en esa fecha, pero según el calendario juliano. 
Además hay otro error en la noticia, hoy es el Día del Castellano, y especialmente si esto sigue en vigencia: 

" *Artículo 3 de la constitución española* 
1 El castellano es la lengua española oficial del Estado. "

​


----------



## XiaoRoel

0scar said:


> Sí, Shekspier murió en esa fecha, pero según el calendario juliano.
> Además hay otro error en la noticia, hoy es el Día del Castellano, y especialmente si esto sigue en vigencia:
> 
> " *Artículo 3 de la constitución española*
> 1 El castellano es la lengua española oficial del Estado. "


Lo del nombre del idioma es un tema ya muy manido y creo que fuera del tema. Yo creo que hablo español, es más, estoy convencido que no hablo castellano. Pero legalmente, en España al menos, castellano y español son perfectos sinónimos.
Desde el punto de vista lingüistico habría y hay mucha tela que cortar que dejaremos para otro hilo sobre el nombre del idioma.
En las noticias del mediodía de la oficial TVE, no se habló para nada de día del idioma, ni del español ni del castellano, sino sólo de Día del Libro y se comentaros los descuentos en librerías y el nuevo premio Cervantes (del que no conozco nada) que esperemos tenga la calidade de anteriores premiados.


----------



## oa2169

0scar said:


> Sí, Shekspier murió en esa fecha, pero según el calendario juliano.
> Además hay otro error en la noticia, hoy es el Día del Castellano, y especialmente si esto sigue en vigencia:
> 
> " *Artículo 3 de la constitución española*
> 1 El castellano es la lengua española oficial del Estado. "
> ​


 
Tienes muchísima razón, para Colombia, mi patria, dice lo mismo.
Pero se habla a nivel de radio, televisión y prensa del DIA MUNDIAL DEL IDIONA ESPAÑOL.

*Constitución politica de Colombia*
*ARTÍCULO 10°*.*—* El castellano es el idioma oficial de Colombia. Las lenguas y dialectos de los grupos étnicos son también oficiales en sus territorios. La enseñanza que se imparta en las comunidades con tradiciones lingüísticas propias será bilingüe.


----------



## 0scar

Trecientos millones de tipos consideran que hablan castellano, Cervantes escribía en castellano, la Constitución de España está escrita en castellano, que es la lengua oficial, pero eso sí, hoy es el Día Mundial del Español.


----------



## Outsider

¡Muchas felicidades a todos los hispanohablantes!


----------



## Tomby

¡Y muchas felicidades a todos los portugueses!: *25 de Abril*


----------



## rgr

XiaoRoel said:


> Todo esto de los días de tal y cual, no es un tema que me interese mucho. Para mí sólo son ocasiones o motivos para actividades escolares y promoción de editoriales.
> No tengo nada contra estos días simbólicos.
> Lo que ya me irrita más es que se celebre un día de Cervantes, que en el fondo es lo que se celebra, pero la lecturas de os clásicos esté desterrada (o casi) de la enseñanza.
> En mi época, en bachillerato, leíamos la dramaturgia clásica española (Lope, Tirso, Vélez de Guevara, Moreto), el Quijote y las Novelas ejemplares, la poesía de los siglos de oro de la literatura española (y memorizábamos versos).
> Hoy en día en la enseñanza lo único que se promociona es la literatura actual, lo que me parece muy bien, pero no llega (aparte del valor literario de algunos textos, bastante discutible).
> Resumiendo, de Cervantes y lo clásico nada, de la lengua será en los centros internacionales del _I. Cervantes_, día del libro y de la promoción editorial como mucho.
> Y lo del _Premio Cervantes_, pues eso, más promoción editorial (aun cuando sean muy merecidos, que eso no lo niego).


----------



## rgr

Buenas tardes a todos

Aunque sea un poco tarde, intervengo hoy, antes no pude porque se había roto el "browser" que hasta ahora no sé qué es.
De mi libro de cabecera, Don Quijote de la Mancha, extraigo este fragmento que siempre me causó muchísima gracia a propósito de los desatinos que llevaron a D.Quijote al desvarío:

_"La razón de la sinrazón que a mi razón se hace, de tal manera mi razón enflaquece que con razón me quejo de la vuestra fermosura._ Y también cuando leia: _los altos cielos que de vuestra divinidad divinamente con las estrellas os fortifican, y os hacen merecedora del merecimiento que merece la vuestra grandeza. _
Con estas razones perdía el pobre caballero el juicio, y desvelávase por entenderlas y desentrañarles el sentido que no se lo sacara ni los entendiera el mesmo Aristóteles, si resucitara sólo para ello..."

Este es mi humilde homenaje a quien leí por primera vez a los ocho años y me hizo desternillar de risa infantil. Hoy, casi sesenta años después, esta muestra magistral de lo que se puede construir con el idioma sigue haciéndome reir amargamente, aunque me doy cuenta de lo monstruoso que es el ingenio que hemos creado con las palabras. Espero que no sea demasiado tarde para recapacitar y escuchar la sabia advertencia de D.Miguel de Cervantes , hace más de 400 años.


----------



## Calambur

rgr said:


> _"La razón de la sinrazón que a mi razón se hace, de tal manera mi razón enflaquece que con razón me quejo de la vuestra fermosura._ Y también cuando leia: _los altos cielos que de vuestra divinidad divinamente con las estrellas os fortifican, y os hacen merecedora del merecimiento que merece la vuestra grandeza. _


"…*la claridad de su prosa*, y aquellas entrincadas razones suyas le parecían de perlas,..."
Saluditos.


----------

